# Game 82: Heat @ Raptors (4/13 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, April 13, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*







​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I doubt Wade, Bron and Bosh play. 

Pretty much the only reason to watch this gamer will be to watch Big Pitt get extended minutes.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

at 8:00pm tomorrow it'll be MILLER TIME!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller playing extended minutes = Miller in a body bag by the end of the game :laugh:

doubt he'll play too much either though with his assortment of injuries.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

GAME 82 THANK GOD its arrive. Can't wait for Game 1P


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ekoreen Eric Koreen
> Sonny Weems is game-time decision for tomorrow vs. Miami. Evans, Barbosa, Bargnani, Calderon, Amir are all out.


Toronto in all out tank mode. I remember those days 

If Wade, Bron and Bosh sit this out, this might end up being one of the ugliest game in the history of basketball :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Toronto in all out tank mode. I remember those days
> 
> If Wade, Bron and Bosh sit this out, this might end up being one of the ugliest game in the history of basketball :laugh:


Just makes it more worth watching. Our bench definitely needs the work.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If any of our starters play this game I will be pissed. I don't want to see Mike Bibby running around out there either.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Especially if Raps' starters are out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Add Sonny Weems to the list of players that wont be playing for the Raptors tonight.

Still nothing on who will or wont play for the Heat tonight.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Tonight's possible starting 5 vs the 2007 team after Wade was shut down for the season?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Spoelstra says no Bosh, Wade, James and Miller tonight.


Good to hear


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> Tonight's possible starting 5 vs the 2007 team after Wade was shut down for the season?


Quinn/DQ/Davis/Lasme/Blount vs Bibby/House/JJ/Joel/Z...

Wow, thats a tough one to choose between :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eddie House to go for 50!


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

so much for Miller Time LOL

i was hoping he would play to get it going again for the playoffs, but being that he's injury-prone maybe its for the best.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bibby better not get injured


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I cringe watching big Z running around on the court.

Better not get injured...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Go to Joel in the post! Let him practice his post moves! 

Foul on Z, put Pittman in!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone have a stream?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Bring on Magloire!

He will treat this like Game 7 of the Finals


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wonder who POTG is for this one? LOL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cmon Spo, put Pitt in - FFS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about this Juwan-Jamaal-Z lineup :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pittman in.

House on fire. 9pts on 4-5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House again. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 333333

Holy **** :laugh:

Futur was right. He's going for 50 :laugh:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL - House really is going for 50!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House again!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Look at Magloire! Hahahaha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, wish I had a stream for this **** :laugh:!!

Eddie House is bossing :yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-20 after 1

19 for Eddie


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sidenote: I love Jamaal! Dude is a rebounding demon

"MINE!!"!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even the Raptors fans were cheering Eddie on. That was an awesome shooting display.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't believe I missed the first quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan with 3 straight buckets.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Eddie House's new nickname is Tony Delk 2.0


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal with 8 rebounds in 8 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Our scrubs own


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where was this Juwan and House all season long?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How about Mario with 8 dimes and 0 TO's


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat scrubs coming back down the Earth


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Scrubs are back to failing!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Pittman +11 in 7:43

MVP


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pitt gets his 1st NBA FG of his career


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-50 at the half

Kinda shocked that this lineup could score 50 in a half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

"Kinda" shocked? Im completely in awe


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 3333

Was the crowd chanting "We want Bosh"?

Guess so.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Chris Bosh they still love you here in Toronto"

Uh, Eric Reid, I think they just want the opportunity to boo him :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Guess it wasnt "We want Bosh"...


> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Fans chant, "We want Bron! We want Bron!" He playfully rose from his seat, only to sit back down and draw jeers.


LOL. I wonder why the crowd sheered for a moment there before Eddie's 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta love watching Jamaal. Bodies are just flying all around him :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 333333

5th 3 of the game. 29th point of the game and Mario's 10th assist of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

house 3333 again

6th 3 and a career high 32 points

House 33333 again!

35 points now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is absurd. Eddie's going for 40...are you kidding me?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

6:05 85-71 Ed Davis lost ball (Jamaal Magloire steals) 
5:47 Mario Chalmers bad pass (Joey Dorsey steals) 85-71 
5:43 85-71 Joey Dorsey bad pass (Mario Chalmers steals) 
5:28 Mario Chalmers lost ball (Joey Dorsey steals) 85-71 
5:24 85-71 Joey Dorsey out of bounds lost ball turnover 

I think that sums up this game :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with 12 assists. He can thank Eddie for all those.

Juwan with 16pts.

Jamaal with 13 rebounds


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

17-2 run to start the 4th :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333

He's 4-6 from 3

Jamaal with his 15th rebound.

Damn, they're all having their best games of the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where the **** was this Juwan and Eddie House all season?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal gets his 18th rebound, a new season high.

Mario2Jamaal!

Mario with his 13th assists

Forget season highs, these guys are putting up career high nights


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is the most insane thing ive ever witnessed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal just keeps rebounding. Heat as a team have 40 rebounds, Jamaal had 19 of them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't worry guys, Joel had 1 point 3 rebounds and 3 fouls. Everything is normal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 97-79

Ended up being a great game for the confidence of House, Juwan, Mario and Jamaal.

House and Jamaal both deserve POTG

Now the only team in the west that would have home court over us is the Spurs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

8 and 19 from Jamaal?

35 from Eddie Delk?

18 and 6 from JUWAN!!!???

13 dimes from Rio!?

WTF just happened


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Juwan was straight up Hakeem out there tonight. Where the hell was that all year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Juwan was straight up Hakeem out there tonight. Where the hell was that all year?


Both Juwan and Eddie were great tonight. But it quickly went from fun to watch them going off, to a little bit frustrating that they had been so inconsistent all year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im more just bewildered that Juwan can put up 18 on anybody these days.

For a guy with absolutely no lift, Jamaal sure knows how to board.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Wade County said:


> 8 and 19 from Jamaal?
> 
> 35 from Eddie Delk?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't read too much into it. Remember they are in Toronto and the exchange rate essentially converts them to their season averages.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82 game regular season all done. This season just flew by.

All in all, a couple of bumps in the road (9-8 start...5 game losing streak just after the break), but a very fun season nonetheless. I dont think any team in the league went through as much as this team went through this season. But all that should have helped them already get used to the playoff intensity and atmosphere that they'll see here soon.

Cant wait for Saturday :rock:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

While I was hoping for a 60 win season, I probably wasnt prepared for this many bumps, twists and turns. Being without UD and (basically) Miller really tested the depth at times. 

Hoping this team takes it to another level with a tighter rotation.

Lets do this.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

meh, 2 games short isn't so bad.

Am I the only one who is completely surprised about Chicago finishing first in the league though!?

They even beat out the red hot spurs for it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bump..

Because of this win, we have homecourt over the Mavericks in the finals.

Big shout outs to Eddie house, Juwan Howard and Jamaal Magloire for playing their best game of the season, in what turned out to be a very important win.


----------

